# Jesco von Puttkamer verstorben



## tommie3 (28 Dez. 2012)

Washington – Er hat uns den Mond und das Weltall erklärt wie kein Zweiter. Jetzt ist er tot. Der deutsch-amerikanische Luftfahrtingenieur und Publizist Jesco von Puttkamer ist am Donnerstag im Alter von 79 Jahren gestorben.
„Jesco starb zu Hause. Er litt in der vergangenen Woche unter Grippesymptomen“, zitiert der Online-Dienst „NASA Watch“ aus einer internen NASA-Memo. „Sein Tod trifft uns völlig unvorbereitet. Wir sind geschockt und werden ihn vermissen. Wir haben einen großartigen Mitarbeiter und Repräsentanten verloren.“
Von Puttkamer stand bis zu seinem Tod im Dienst der NASA, arbeitete zuletzt unter anderem maßgeblich an der Planung der Internationalen Raumstation ISS und langfristigen US-Raumfahrtprogrammen mit.
►1962 war der gebürtige Leipziger nach einem Maschinenbaustudium an der Technischen Hochschule Aachen in die USA ausgewandert. Dort arbeitete er im Team von Wernher von Braun in Huntsville (Alabama) am Apollo-Mond-Programm mit.
►1969 ging ein Menschheitstraum in Erfüllung: Die US-Astronauten Neil Armstrong und Buzz Aldrin betraten als erste Menschen den Mond. Jesco von Puttkamer war Mitglied im Apollo-Bodenteam.
►Ab 1974 leitete von Puttkamer im NASA-Hauptquartier in Washington D. C. eine Arbeitsgruppe für strategische Planung.
Jesco von Puttkamer machte sich auch als Fachbuchautor und Publizist einen Namen. Aus seiner Feder stammen eine ganze Reihe von Werken unter anderem zum Mond und zum Mars.
Außerdem schrieb er mehrere Science Fiction-Romane und arbeitete für den ersten Star Trek-Film als technischer Berater.
Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2012)

R.I.P, er war einer der letzten großen Weltraumwissenschaftler


----------



## oberbirne (30 Dez. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> R.I.P, er war einer der letzten großen Weltraumwissenschaftler



und es war einer der auch gut erklären konnte was er tat. 

RIP


----------

